# lots to learn



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

boy there is a lot to learn on these dogs there smart fast and can see or they have a 6 th sence


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes they are. Smart, Fast, Learn fast, Can see, Can Smell and the 6th sence part is like you walking into your house, livingroom, or shop and knowing someone has been there.......there is something out of place but you just can't put your finger on it....until it shoots at you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Swamper, I'm hot sure how long you've been hunting coyotes but they just don't get any dumber, you'll run into some that you fool but even after you call them in if you make the slightest error they capitalize on it. I mean we do stack the deck in our favor and all by carrying guns that reach out several hundred yards. I 've been at this a while and they never cease to amaze me, they teach me something new almost every outing.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I to have just started really learning about the way of yotes and if u think you know them then they just do something else that makes you go wow did yall see that


----------

